# Mise en garde contre certaines publicités qui peuvent vous coûter cher



## xlexil (15 Juin 2016)

J'ai constaté aujourd'hui que macg.co présentait, ou plutôt sa régie, des publicités via "ligatus"










http://imgur.com/Jnru2Si



Premier problème, c'est que la publicité est plutôt opaque: la totalité de la publicité (les 9 "liens") n'est en fait qu'une image (en tout cas chez moi avec mon configuration), qui redirige quelque part (pas regardé où, je connais la suite).

Si on est réceptif à l'un de ces clickbaits, on se retrouve vers une page payante au temps passé dessus, par exemple pour le cas du coup de l'astuce du micro onde.

On se dit.. non les avertissements qui disent que la connexion est payante, et qu'ensuite c'est 1€ par minute, c'est pour autre chose.. Qui va me facturer  ? Ils n'ont pas mes coordonnées bancaires... ??!

Et on se retrouve sur un site web avec du contenu (style Minitel) facturé au temps passé. Eh oui, si vous êtes chez Orange, c'est activé par défaut.

L'option (ou plutot le service) s'appelle Contact+ et Internet+

Si vous ne me croyez pas, allez regarder vos anciennes factures et cherchez des petites sommes, voire des abonnements récurrents. Les mels de confirmation sont envoyés sur le mel provider que personne ne lit (style prenom.nom@wanadoo.fr...) En ce qui me concerne (famille..), plusieurs centaines d'euros débités..

Il faut le désactiver au niveau du provider si vous ne l'utilisez pas, et il y a moyen de se faire rembourser en totalité les sommes soit au niveau du provider, soit de la boite qui a facturé le service..

A part les publicités clickbaits, l'autre porte d'entrée est: les recherches style "femme au foyer", dont voici quelques exemples concrets:
horaires de train
betisier / videos gag
permis a point
recettes
itineraires routiers
astuces de grand mere
quizz / test de QI

sur lesquelles ce genre de service avec paiement à la vue est très bien positionné.

Je ne peux pas vous montrer à quoi la page de confirmation ressemble, car tous ces sites ne fonctionnent plus chez moi depuis que j'ai désactivé l'option Internet + et Contact +.

Voilà, si certain/e/s d'entre vous se sont fait/e/s avoir, dites les dans le commentaires.


----------



## Locke (15 Juin 2016)

xlexil a dit:


> Et on se retrouve sur un site web avec du contenu (style Minitel) facturé au temps passé. Eh oui, si vous êtes chez Orange, c'est activé par défaut.
> 
> L'option (ou plutot le service) s'appelle Contact+ et Internet+


Je vais bientôt basculer chez Orange, comme je n'y suis pas encore, il faut aller ou exactement pour désactiver cette option ?


----------



## peyret (15 Juin 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Je vais bientôt basculer chez Orange, comme je n'y sui pas encore, il faut aller ou exactement pour désactiver cette option ?


sur ton compte orange internet....


----------



## xlexil (15 Juin 2016)

peyret a dit:


> sur ton compte orange internet....
> Voir la pièce jointe 109931
> 
> 
> http://www.orange.fr




orange.fr , compte client, choisir le contrat en question, puis dans Internet,  mes services, et ensuite continuer à chercher.

Chez moi le réglage de cette option est victime d'un bug temporaire depuis 3 semaines / 1 mois, alors je ne peux pas te montrer. J'ai du batailler avec le service client, il y a meme une page consacrée aux réclamations sur ce service, tu trouveras facilement en cherchant dans les forums je ne vais pas mettre de lien.


----------



## r e m y (15 Juin 2016)

Merci de l alerte. Je suis allé désactiver ces options sur mon compte Orange.


----------



## xlexil (15 Juin 2016)

Je vous montre a quoi ça ressemble dans une facture Orange. Essayez de faire passer le message auprès de vos parents / amis /etc .., sachant que je suis développeur et j'adore tous les types d'arnaque et 1/ je me suis quand même fait avoir 2/ en regardant la facture deux fois, en sachant que je cherchais quelque chose de suspect, je n'ai pas vu immédiatement que je l'avais sous les yeux.. Ne présupposez pas que si vous êtes plutôt plus bien orienté techno que vous n'avez pas un déjà un abonnement récurrent sur une de vos lignes (existe aussi en version mobile !!! )
















Cllickbait original tel que vu tout à l'heure sur macg.co : je ne peux pas éditer mon premier message, je n'avais pas mis le bon lien. Il y a trois semaines j'ai cliqué sur le lien Micro onde / grand mère (pas depuis macg.co, mais Atlantico, whatever..), car mon instinct m'a dit qu'il y avait quelque chose de suspect derrière ces liens plutôt opaques (notamment status bar désactivé, ou lien suspect, genre ouverture au clic par Javascript au lieu d'un lien normal)







Pour la partie légale, vous pouvez aller voir ici:

http://internetplus.fr

En soi même c'est une bonne chose, car cela permettait de ne pas faire circuler d'info bancaires, mais l'utilisation qui en est faite est toute autre..

Pour une exemple concret, mais NE CLIQUEZ SUR RIEN D'AUTRE QUE sur Conditions Generales en bas de la page; je ne peux PAS mettre de lien direct car c'est un dialogue modal rajouté en Javascript à la demande.. pratique peu éthique, mais pas étonnante non plus:

http://www.astuces-de-grand-mere.com









Voilà .. alors je sais bien macg.co n'est pas directement responsable, mais faites le savoir à la régie publicitaire qui relaie ces merdes, et faites le calcul de l'argent volé collectivement à tous les gens qui sont abonnés à ces trucs sans le savoir. Seul eux le savent, mais je suis sûr qu'il y a beaucoup d'argent en jeu...


----------



## Locke (15 Juin 2016)

Je mets ce lien de coté, je n'ai pas encore connecté ma Livebox, d'ici une semaine ou deux. Alors autant mettre l'information de coté et merci de l'information, car en effet on pourrait avoir de mauvaises surprises sur la facture.


----------



## r e m y (16 Juin 2016)

En tous cas, je confirme que ce genre de pub infeste les pages de News de MacG. :-(
La question que je me pose c'est: que se passe-t-il si on va sur ces pages tarifées à la minute une fois l'option Internet+ désactivée sur son compte?


----------



## xlexil (16 Juin 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> En tous cas, je confirme que ce genre de pub infeste les pages de News de MacG. :-(
> La question que je me pose c'est: que se passe-t-il si on va sur ces pages tarifées à la minute une fois l'option Internet+ désactivée sur son compte?




En fait avant d'arriver sur la page proprement dite, c'est comme sur le très respectable Zergnet, tu dois franchir plusieurs couches de clickbaits, et l'avant dernière page est celle contenant les informations légales où tu acceptes de payer (en suivant le lien Accéder ou du genre) pour cette page finale.

Quand l'option est désactivée niveau provider, cette (avant dernière) page est tout simplement cassée. Le lien n'est pas généré, et on se trouve dans un cul de sac.. J'ai testé sur mobile, (sosh), et il tente de me rediriger vers un domaine "cemei.fr" pour faire payer autrement (genre SMS).

Donc en gros c'est cassé, mais ils ne laissent aucune indication pour dire que ça l'est.


----------



## xlexil (16 Juin 2016)

Moi je veux bien désactiver mon bloqueur de publicités mais pas au détriment de ma sécurité ou de mon portefeuille.

Ceci est néfaste :





parce que Ligatus intentionnellement mélange votre contenu éditorial avec des clickbaits. Certes c'est un peu mal fait (liens différents, fonte différente), mais ça trompera la majorité des gens.
Je vais faire comme les paquets de clopes: je vais injecter du javascript pour rajouter une bordure caca d'oie autour des pubs pour bien me rappeler que c'est dangereux, et une bordure rouge pour les liens qui quittent le domaine de la page.


----------



## BigMonster (16 Juin 2016)

Non mais c'est sérieux ?

Ces fumiers de publicitaires ne se content plus de nous abrutir, faut maintenant qu'ils usent des pires bassesses, des méthodes les plus viles pour nous escroquer, pour venir piquer subrepticement notre pognon directement sur notre compte en banque ?

J'attends une prise de position ferme de MacG et si rien n'est fait pour démentir ou remédier à cette situation, je saurai moi aussi prendre mes dispositions.


----------



## r e m y (16 Juin 2016)

En l'occurence, il ne s'agit pas du travail de publicitaires mais bien d'arnaqueurs qui attirent le gogo sur leurs pages pour leur soutirer subrepticement de l'argent. 
Par contre, que des régies publicitaires mélangent ces arnaques avec de vrais publicités est pour le moins choquant!
Et MacG n'est pas le seul site ainsi pourri à son insu. Maintenant que xlexil a attiré mon attention sur ces clickbaits, j'en vois sur de nombreux sites (l'appli iOS du Monde par exemple, en est parsemee....)


----------



## xlexil (16 Juin 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> En l'occurence, il ne s'agit pas du travail de publicitaires mais bien d'arnaqueurs qui attirent le gogo sur leurs pages pour leur soutirer subrepticement de l'argent.
> Par contre, que des régies publicitaires mélangent ces arnaques avec de vrais publicités est pour le moins choquant!
> Et MacG n'est pas le seul site ainsi pourri à son insu. Maintenant que xlexil a attiré mon attention sur ces clickbaits, j'en vois sur de nombreux sites (l'appli iOS du Monde par exemple, en est parsemee....)



Moi ce qui me choque le plus c'est qu'Orange pourrait faire une requête SQL ou du genre, sur la table de tous ses abonnés et trouver la liste de ceux qui: 1/ ont fait des paiements Contact+ ou Internet+ et 2/ ne lisent jamais leur mels Orange (c'est là où vont les notifications et rappels d'abonnement)
Mais ça leur ferait perdre beaucoup d'argent et leur service client aurait beaucoup de boulot supplémentaire pour plusieurs mois..


----------



## xlexil (18 Juin 2016)

Ligatus affiche ce lien quand on survole les clickbaits / arnaques dont je parle dans ce thread:

http : // www.macg.co/os-x/2016/06/HePA

le lien réel étant sur ligatus.fr. C'est de la tromperie.


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Juin 2016)

Ton lien renvoie à un page introuvable.
Sinon,, bravo pour ce fil. Intéressant, en effet, et j'ai filé contrôler que j'avais désactivé internet+.

Mais je vois qu'il y a un internet+ pour là box (ok, j'ai trouvé comment désactiver) et un internet+ pour mobile.
Je n'arrive à trouver comment on désactive ce dernier ?


----------



## xlexil (18 Juin 2016)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ton lien renvoie à un page introuvable.
> Sinon,, bravo pour ce fil. Intéressant, en effet, et j'ai filé contrôler que j'avais désactivé internet+.
> 
> Mais je vois qu'il y a un internet+ pour là box (ok, j'ai trouvé comment désactiver) et un internet+ pour mobile.
> Je n'arrive à trouver comment on désactive ce dernier ?




Oui bien sûr le lien est juste construit pour faire "vrai".. Je ne sais pas comment ils font, mais ils imitent le look des vrais liens macg.co vers leurs propres articles, juste pour mettre en confiance les lecteurs, mais c'est une supercherie car c'est juste onMouseOver(){ statusBar.text = http://macg.co/os-x/2016/06/...} alors qu'en fait c'est un lien externe.

J'espère que quelqu'un chez macg.co va lire ce thread et avoir une discussion avec un  commercial de ligatus et lui expliquer que ce genre de méthode nuit à leur lectorat (je ne me fais pas d'illusion..).

Sinon moi pour ma ligne mobile, j'ai du activer une option gratuite qui interdit définitivement les achats multimedias.. mais c'est chez Sosh .. Voir sur les forums de ton opérateur mobile.


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Juin 2016)

Merci. Du coup, j'ai trouvé aussi l'option d'interdiction de tous les achats multimédia chez Orange (heureusement gratuite, ce serait un comble) que j'ai activée sur tous les téléphone de la famille qui ne sont pas déjà en forfait bloqué.
C'est dans la catégorie "SMS et messages".


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juin 2016)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Merci. Du coup, j'ai trouvé aussi l'option d'interdiction de tous les achats multimédia chez Orange (heureusement gratuite, ce serait un comble) que j'ai activée sur tous les téléphone de la famille qui ne sont pas déjà en forfait bloqué.
> C'est dans la catégorie "SMS et messages".



J'ai pas trouvé cette option


----------



## BigMonster (21 Juin 2016)

Toujours pas de réaction de MacG ?
Fin de la semaine, je réactive Adblock et Ghostery.
Semaine prochaine, je demanderai la suppression de mon compte.
Semaine d'après, je ne me connecterai plus du tout.


----------



## BigMonster (24 Juin 2016)

Toujours pas de réaction de MacG ?

Adblock et Ghostery réactivés.


----------



## BigMonster (1 Juillet 2016)

Toujours pas de réaction de MacG ?

Ça me fait mal, mais puis-je savoir comment faire pour demander la suppression de son compte ?


----------



## xlexil (5 Juillet 2016)

D'ailleurs il y a eu un article dans le canard enchaîné cette semaine à propos de cette arnaque, sans trop de détails sur le mode opératoire, mais quand même..


----------



## Bigdidou (6 Juillet 2016)

En tout cas merci d'avoir mis ça en exergue.


----------



## wip (6 Juillet 2016)

Curieux cette absence de réaction de MacGé... Ou c'est dans un autre thread ?


----------



## flotow (6 Juillet 2016)

Pfiou, je n'ai jamais clique la dessus tellement le contenu paraissait stupide 
Mais c'est vrai qu'un mauvais clic et hop !


----------



## Anthony (7 Juillet 2016)

wip a dit:


> Curieux cette absence de réaction de MacGé... Ou c'est dans un autre thread ?



C'est que nous attendons nous-mêmes la réponse de Ligatus, à qui nous avons transmis tout ça.


----------



## gKatarn (7 Juillet 2016)

J'avais décoché ces options de mUrdre lorsque j'avais eu des facturations dans ce genre (au passage, ce genre de procédé de facturation au temps est proprement honteux car complètement escamoté). Lorsque j'ai rendu ma livebox adsl pour une livebox fibre, elles avaient été réactivées... A vérifier lors d'un changement de contrat.


----------



## Anthony (7 Juillet 2016)

Donc _a priori_, toutes les pubs « Contact+ » et « Internet+ » sont maintenant désactivées.


----------



## gKatarn (7 Juillet 2016)

Bonne nouvelle


----------



## wip (8 Juillet 2016)

Cool 

A noter que chez Bouygues il y a une option permettant de choisir le montant que l'on veux bien attribuer à ce type de "dépense" par mois. Il était réglé à 0 par défaut chez moi.


----------



## melaure (8 Juillet 2016)

Merci pour ces infos, je suis aussi allé désactiver ces options et c'est un point que je partagerais avec les membres de mon Apple User Group. C'est limite honteux que ce soit par défaut ...


----------



## flotow (8 Juillet 2016)

Croisées de nouveau aujourd'hui !


----------



## cl97 (10 Juillet 2016)

flotow a dit:


> Croisées de nouveau aujourd'hui !


me faut le nom de l'annonceur ou de préférence l'image de la vignette pour que je puisse la remonter à la régie !


----------



## flotow (11 Juillet 2016)

cl97 a dit:


> me faut le nom de l'annonceur ou de préférence l'image de la vignette pour que je puisse la remonter à la régie !


ligatus


----------



## cl97 (13 Juillet 2016)

flotow a dit:


> ligatus


je parlais pas de la régie, mais du nom du service ou produit qui est promu par Ligatus


----------



## flotow (14 Juillet 2016)

cl97 a dit:


> je parlais pas de la régie, mais du nom du service ou produit qui est promu par Ligatus


la meme chose qu'au post #1
je l'ai vu en dessous des miniatures d'articles, mais aussi a droite entre les titres.


----------



## flotow (16 Juillet 2016)

cl97 a dit:


> je parlais pas de la régie, mais du nom du service ou produit qui est promu par Ligatus


elles sont toujours là, les pubs du post #1, et elles sont toujours fournies par Ligatus.
et comme la class et l'id sont différents (aléatoire) à chaque fois, ça ne passe pas toujours dans adblock…

bref, vous vous en occupez bientôt ?


----------



## Anthony (18 Juillet 2016)

flotow a dit:


> bref, vous vous en occupez bientôt ?



Nous avons fait bloquer les pubs qui utilisent Contact+ et Internet+, mais par ailleurs, nous utilisons toujours les services de Ligatus.


----------



## BigMonster (19 Juillet 2016)

Anthony a dit:


> Nous avons fait bloquer les pubs qui utilisent Contact+ et Internet+, mais par ailleurs, nous utilisons toujours les services de Ligatus.



Eh bien, passez-vous des «services» de ces malandrins, ce sera tout à votre honneur.
Il y a d'autres régies. Désolé d'être aussi rigide.

_Tant va la cruche à l'eau qu'à la fin elle se brise._


----------



## Anthony (19 Juillet 2016)

BigMonster a dit:


> Il y a d'autres régies.



Qui connaitraient exactement les mêmes problèmes. Nous passons notre temps à filtrer des annonceurs, quelle que soit la régie.


----------



## BigMonster (19 Juillet 2016)

Anthony a dit:


> Qui connaitraient exactement les mêmes problèmes. Nous passons notre temps à filtrer des annonceurs, quelle que soit la régie.



Je vous plains. Et je compatis. Merci de vos efforts. Je re-désactive Adblock et Ghostery.

Leçon à retenir, valable pour tous les sites sans exception:
ne JAMAIS cliquer sur une pub ou un de ces attrape-nigaud, quoi que ce soit.


----------



## moderno31 (25 Juillet 2016)

Me concernant j'ai adblock plus je ne suis embêté par aucune pub. C'est plutôt efficace sauf sur Youtube
J'ai l'information comme quoi des pubs sont bloquées. Effectivement, faut jamais cliquer sur les liens.


----------



## Average Joe (25 Juillet 2016)

J'utilise Adblock Plus aussi et je n'ai pas de pub sur YouTube - pas plus que sur les autres sites.


----------



## xlexil (8 Août 2016)

Merci, il y a bien eu une amélioration.

J'ai regardé les nouveaux clickbaits dans le même registre ("trucs de grand mère") qui ont cours actuellement sur macg.co, et maintenant on arrive sur le domaine:
grands-meres.net qui est juste une grosse ferme à clickbaits, bourrée je suppose de publicités, mais vu la tête de mon fichier /etc/hosts je ne me prononce pas trop..

Le contenu est moins cancérigène que précédemment.. il y a vraiment des "trucs" et de vrais gens laissent ce qui ressemble à de vrais commentaires, mais le niveau c'est du style .. utilisez des bouteilles en plastique coupées en deux dans le sens de la longueur et agrafées les unes aux autres pour faire des tôles ondulées "gratuitement".. Bref.. Pas vu de contact+ ni internet+ dans les CGU, juste de la bonne vieille ferme de contenu de merde.

Juste pour info, j'ai eu le remboursement de la totalité des sommes débitées par diverses sociétés profitant de cette arnaque, à chaque fois "à titre exceptionnel". Tout jusqu'au dernier centime.. Dans d'autres cas, dans leur procédure ils mettent le motif "Service utilisé par un tiers" pour justifier le remboursement à leur compta..


----------



## xlexil (8 Août 2016)

BigMonster a dit:


> Je vous plains. Et je compatis. Merci de vos efforts. Je re-désactive Adblock et Ghostery.
> 
> Leçon à retenir, valable pour tous les sites sans exception:
> ne JAMAIS cliquer sur une pub ou un de ces attrape-nigaud, quoi que ce soit.



Si justement il faut cliquer de temps en temps pour comprendre comment les business model des annonceurs évoluent.. Après il faut aussi aimer détricoter ce genre de montage, souvent obscur utlisant des whois obfuscator ou je ne sais quoi.. Il n'y a pas si longtemps il y en a un qui voulait partir à l'attaque des bloqueurs de pubs, je crois que c'était une idée basée sur la crypto mais je ne me souviens plus vraiment. Un français qui parlait avec le fondateur de eyeo..anyone ?


----------



## iCoco (11 Août 2016)

Je viens de découvrir Contact+ chez Orange par un clic intempestif de 8 € !
Je suis allé désactiver ces "Services" dans les "Options" (quel vocabulaire galvaudé !) et j'ai réussi à me faire rembourser au prix de réels efforts, notamment pour trouver le formulaire vraiment bien caché dans le site Orange...
Il ne faut pas hésiter à faire appel à la DGCCRF (répression des fraudes).
Il doit y avoir des milliards en jeu. Si c'est ça la révolution numérique, quelle tristesse.
Je me demande quelle est la valeur légale des CGU associées à cette arnaque (il faut bien prononcer le nom).


----------



## peyret (11 Août 2016)

contact + a été stoppé......


----------



## iCoco (12 Août 2016)

Merci pour l'info 
Moi, c'était le 12 juillet, je suis un des derniers, alors ?
C'est trop beau pour être vrai, que vont-ils trouver pour remplacer ? Vigilance...


----------



## r e m y (12 Août 2016)

Contact+ n'est plus proposé, mais est-ce qu'il est désactivé des comptes Orange existants?

D'autre part, qu'en est-il d'Internet+?


----------



## xlexil (17 Août 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Contact+ n'est plus proposé, mais est-ce qu'il est désactivé des comptes Orange existants?
> 
> D'autre part, qu'en est-il d'Internet+?



Il semblerait que Orange ne propose plus Contact+ à ses clients. J'imagine que le service clientèle dû péter un câble au plus fort de l'arnaque, il y a quelques mois je pense, jusqu'au 16 juillet. Mais bon ils ne donnent pas les raisons bien sûr.

Restez vigilants, il reste encore Internet Plus, qui lui correspond à des prélèvements récurrents, et je ne sais pas ce que vont faire les autres opérateurs. Si vous avez des gens susceptibles d'en être victime dans votre entourage, je suis sûr qu'il vous verseront une partie des sommes indûment perçues si vous leur donnez un coup de main pour récupérer cet argent..

C'est une bonne nouvelle, mais comme le disait iCoco ..  par quoi vont-ils le remplacer ?


----------

